# My room



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

Bear in mind I am living at home while in college so this isn't a custom install by any means.



~Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You mean living at home with mom and dad? What do they say when you crank her up or is that only when they are not at home?


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Nice toys! How's the sub working for you? I need to build a 12" for a friend and I haven't decided which way to go.


----------

